# Top 10 Kung Fu Movies



## Xue Sheng

Cultural China &#8211; Kung Fu Movies

10) The Legend - Jet Li
09) Game of Death &#8211; Bruce Lee
08 Once Upon a Time in China &#8211; Jet Li
07) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
06) The Shaolin Temple &#8211; Jet Li
05) Fist of Legend &#8211; Jet Li
04) Drunken Master II _ Jackie Chan
03) The Way of the Dragon _ Bruce Lee
02) Enter the Dragon &#8211; Bruce Lee
01) Fist of Fury &#8211; Bruce Lee


----------



## punisher73

Many of those I enjoy, but Game of Death was horrible.

I would have added these couple movies

1) Eagle in the Snake's Shadow
2) Mystery Chess Boxing


----------



## Aiki Lee

I agree, Game of Death is awful. Here's my list of kung fu movies.

10. Return of the Dragon
 9. Big Boss or Fist of Fury (whichever name you prefer)
 8. Karate Kid (with Jacki Chan)
 7. Fist of Legend
 6. Iron Monkey
 5. Killzone
 4. Drunken Master 2
 3. Flashpoint
 2. Ip Man
 1. Drunken Master


----------



## Touch Of Death

Xue Sheng said:


> Cultural China  Kung Fu Movies
> 
> 10) The Legend - Jet Li
> 09) Game of Death  Bruce Lee
> 08 Once Upon a Time in China  Jet Li
> 07) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
> 06) The Shaolin Temple  Jet Li
> 05) Fist of Legend  Jet Li
> 04) Drunken Master II _ Jackie Chan
> 03) The Way of the Dragon _ Bruce Lee
> 02) Enter the Dragon  Bruce Lee
> 01) Fist of Fury  Bruce Lee


Game of death was kinda lame when you put it up against... anything. And where is Kill or Be Killed? Ose!
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng

I did not make up the list... I Just posted it from the linked site


----------



## Flying Crane

I'd put in Project A, parts I and II with Jackie Chan and the usual gang.  The sheer mayhem and chaos and insane violence done upon human beings in that movie is inspiring.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Aiki Lee

Project A! I forgot about that one! There's a part 2?????


----------



## ggg214

I haven't watched any movie of Bruce Lee. 
I like the other 6 movies in the list.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

A few years back, I was at supershow- the industry convention for the martial arts industry. Opening ceremonies ran the "top ten martial arts fight scenes of all time."

The Winner


----------



## Touch Of Death

ggg214 said:


> I haven't watched any movie of Bruce Lee.
> I like the other 6 movies in the list.


Return of the Dragon is my favorite. Check it out!
Sean


----------



## Mark Jordan

10. Fist of Legend

9.  Iron Monkey

8.The Way of the Dragon

7.  Shanghai 13

6.Ip MAn

5. The Sword

4.  Secret Master

3. Enter the Dragon

2.Drunken Master

1. Fist of Fury


----------



## Flying Crane

Himura Kenshin said:


> Project A! I forgot about that one! There's a part 2?????


 
yup, tho I'd put Part I as the better movie. Still, part II is worth seeing.

I just remember watching those movies with my jaw hanging open and thinking to myself, "I can't believe those crazy people are actually doing that stuf!!"


----------



## yak sao

ggg214 said:


> I haven't watched any movie of Bruce Lee.
> I like the other 6 movies in the list.


 

You haven't seen a single Bruce Lee movie??!!!
I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to ask you to leave


----------



## Xue Sheng

yak sao said:


> You haven't seen a single Bruce Lee movie??!!!
> I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to ask you to leave


 

aw come on... give ggg214 a pass... I mean he does speak Chinese and lives in China


----------



## clfsean

NEVER was a fan of Bruce Lee. NEVER wanted to be him or like him or do what he did.

Props to him for WHAT he did, but didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> NEVER was a fan of Bruce Lee. NEVER wanted to be him or like him or do what he did.
> 
> Props to him for WHAT he did, but didn't do a thing for me.


 
:jaw-dropping:OK that's it:mst:... you're shunned :ubercool: .... I mean you even speak the same devil talk  he did and you can say this :uhyeah:


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> :jaw-dropping:OK that's it:mst:... you're shunned :ubercool: .... I mean you even speak the same devil talk he did and you can say this :uhyeah:


 
You can't shun me... we're not Amish!! :ultracool

And yep I can say it... with a big ol' smile!!! %-}


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> You can't shun me... we're not Amish!! :ultracool
> 
> And yep I can say it... with a big ol' smile!!! %-}


 
well...well then..... zàijiàn :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death

clfsean said:


> You can't shun me... we're not Amish!! :ultracool
> 
> And yep I can say it... with a big ol' smile!!! %-}


Have you seen Return Of The Dragon or are you judging from other films?
Sean
PS those Us are supposed to be an underline but that what happens when I try to get all fancy with the functions. LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng

Touch Of Death said:


> Have you seen Return Of The Dragon or are you judging from other films?
> Sean
> PS those Us are supposed to be an underline but that what happens when I try to get all fancy with the functions. LOL


 

just put a / infront of the last u and after the [ kind of like this without the spaces [ / u] at the end of Return Of The Dragon like this Return Of The Dragon

Damn&#8230;. it only took 25 years but that certificate in HTML is FINALLY paying off


----------



## mograph

I gained more respect for Bruce Lee after seeing his audition clip for the role of Kato. It's on YouTube ... the guy's fast, and he has presence. 

(heh ... he said he was the only candidate who could pronounce "Britt Reid" correctly.)


----------



## mograph

No Jet Li's _Fearless_?


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> NEVER was a fan of Bruce Lee. NEVER wanted to be him or like him or do what he did.
> 
> Props to him for WHAT he did, but didn't do a thing for me.


 
I agree, and i feel the same way about Jet Li.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Flying Crane said:


> I agree, and i feel the same way about Jet Li.


I'm really starting to worry about you. I mean, they can have Bruce Lee, but Jet Li? Maybe you should lie down. You must not be feeling well.
Sean


----------



## clfsean

Touch Of Death said:


> Have you seen Return Of The Dragon or are you judging from other films?
> Sean
> PS those Us are supposed to be an underline but that what happens when I try to get all fancy with the functions. LOL




Nah ... I've seen several of his movies. Didn't do it for me (true feelings with held as to not upset the general public) in any way. Acting, coreography, etc...


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> I agree, and i feel the same way about Jet Li.


 

Same here... I like Jet Li more since his coregraphy at least looks like the generally accepted "movie fu" stylized stuff. But I hate the wirework & such... and as Wong Fei Hung??? 

***** please... He knows about as much Hung Ga as I know radiocartography.


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> Same here... I like Jet Li more since his coregraphy at least looks like the generally accepted "movie fu" stylized stuff. But I hate the wirework & such... and as Wong Fei Hung???
> 
> ***** please... He knows about as much Hung Ga as I know radiocartography.


 
yeah, and I think he's just kind of a cold actor.  Doesn't make any connection to the audience in my opinion.  

I hate the wire stuff too, could never get into that.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I'm not a big fan of Wire Fu myself but I have to admit I do like some of Jet Li's movies, not all, but many of them and the same goes for Bruce Lee. I like some, but not all but at least Bruce did not get into Wire Fu...or it could be that he just was not around long enough to get into it... I don't know


----------



## fangjian

There are classics already mentioned that I will not. But let me mention one that is in my 'top 3' that is not as well known. 

Zhong Hua Zhang Fu   AKA:

*
Heroes Of The East , or, 
Shaolin Challenges Ninja*   with Liu Chia Hui ( Gordon Liu ).   


*ABSOLUTELY NOT TO BE MISSED !!!!!!!!! *

I've owned it for years but here it is on youtube.


----------



## elder999

_Chinese Hercules_, Chang Feng and *Bolo Yeung*

_The One-Armed Swordsman_ Jimmy Wang Yu

_New One-Armed Swordsman, _also released in the U.S. as_ Triple Irons,_ David Chiang

All the *real *Bruce Lee movies_: Enter the Dragon, Return of the Dragon, Fists of Fury, Chinese Connection._

_Fist of Legend, Drunken Master 2, Ip Man _and _Iron Monkey _were pretty cool too......


----------



## Flying Crane

Supercop had a good bit of mayhem in it as well.  That one was pretty fun.


----------



## Flying Crane

Maybe someone will recognize this movie, I can't remember the name.  It's an old Jackie Chan movie, and they are in this field playing some bizzare kind of ball game.  Seems there were two or maybe three different teams of 10 or so guys each, they were on a big football type field and they had to run a ball and then climb a pyramid of some type and get the ball to the top.  As they would climb, the other teams would literally grab them and throw them down to the ground.  It was really bizarre and the human casualties had to be enormous.  It was just bodies flailing and piling on top of each other and throwing each other around, just craziness.

Does this ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## Flying Crane

Was it Jackie Chan's Young Master where they have the liondance competition/fight?


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> Was it Jackie Chan's Young Master where they have the liondance competition/fight?


 
That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> That's what it sounds like.


 
yeah, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Touch Of Death

While we are at not knowing the name of our favorites... Remember the one where the kid was watching Kung Fu lessons from a distance and when his father found out he was practicing, the kid was made to punch glass shards? Anyone...
Sean


----------



## Nabakatsu

Can't believe the following movies werren't mentioned:
prodigal son
shaolin temple strikes back
36 chambers of shaolin aka shaolin master killer
I can't remember the name of this one sho kosugi movie..
it's a ninja theatre production... theres a samurai that gets poisoned.. and finds his way to the shaolin temple.. 
anyways.. good stuff


----------



## Flying Crane

Touch Of Death said:


> While we are at not knowing the name of our favorites... Remember the one where the kid was watching Kung Fu lessons from a distance and when his father found out he was practicing, the kid was made to punch glass shards? Anyone...
> Sean


 
I don't know that one, but it sounds like a classic.


----------



## Nabakatsu

The movie where he is forced to punch glass shards stars jackie chan, I grew up watching these movies since I was like 5, lol.. yeah.. that old beggar is his teacher.. and he uses some kind of tree sap to heal the hand.. there are these identical brothers in some of the movies.. in this movie the identical brother likes to gamble.. the old beggar cheats to win.. some guy uses some weird fish kung fu to try and beat him.. twas an epic fail. anyways, this is the link:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068000/

Here's part 1 to shaolin temple strikes back!
http://video.boom.ge/index.php?action=3&obj=sdbzxbhjbghbdfb&cat=


----------



## Guliufa

Not in any particular order - 

My young Auntie
Mad Monkey Kung Fu
Disciples of the 36th Chamber
Return of the Master Killer
8 Diagram Pole Fighter
Legendary Weapons of China
Prodigal Son
Fist of Legend
Shaolin Challenges Ninja
Martial Club

These are all or mostly movies featuring Lau Kar Leung, who is a real practitioner.


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Hero
2. Ip Man 2
3. SPL
4. Drunken Master II
5. Police Story
6. Rumble in the Bronx
7. Iron Monkey
8. The Tai Chi Master (with Wu Jing)
9. Proud Twins (Alex Fu Sheng)
10. Enter the Dragon


----------



## zDom

I can't believe Kung Fu Hustle isn't in there somewhere.

Some amazing fight scenes in that movie.


----------



## prairiemantis

anybody seen the movie "chocolate" ?  its featured on netflix instant view.   its about an autistic girl who masters fu by way of tv and video games.     and what about shaolin soccer  now thats good stuff.


----------



## Senjojutsu

All you young whippersnappers have no knowledge of history. 

*Five Fingers of Death (1972)*
Tian xia di yi quan (original title) 
Country: Hong Kong
Language:Mandarin
Release Date: 21 March 1973 (USA) 
Production Co: Shaw Brothers

IMDB Trivia Factoid: 
The English dubbed version, released through Warner Brothers, was the film that launched the craze for "Kung Fu" movies in the United States.

This movie taught me that elderly Chinese men could jump over ten feet high from a static posture. Three deacdes later I am still working of developing that leaping technique... one day soon.
:mst:


----------



## OzPaul

I just bought 5 fingers of death for $6 the other day on DVD along with Zatooichi the blind swordsman.  Both excellent movies!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Top 10 Martial Arts Movies to Watch 2011


Reign of Assassins
The Lost Bladesman
The Grandmasters
Ong Bak 3
Shaolin
A Chinese Fairy Tale (A Chinese Ghost Story 2011)
The Flying Swords of Dragon Gate
Priest
Detective Dee and the Mystery of the Phantom Flame
Wuxia 
Just Call Me Nobody


----------



## Jenna

My vote for *Ip Man* and the sequel too.

Also for something more uh, unusual, *Kung Fu Hustle* is glorious looking and bizarre and quirky and has some awesome fight sequences.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> My vote for *Ip Man* and the sequel too.
> 
> Also for something more uh, unusual, *Kung Fu Hustle* is glorious looking and bizarre and quirky and has some awesome fight sequences.


 

Jenna it is nice to see you back on MT :asian:


I would add another movie to the list "Painted Skin" if for nothing else the one sceen where Donnie Yen is using a guan dao to fight a whole lot of bandits on a ridge


----------



## OzPaul

Master of the flying guillotine is a good one... also pretty funny


----------



## Xue Sheng

Another one I liked

Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen


----------



## MA-Caver

Ah what the hell... Like 'em all good and bad.


----------



## bowser666

1) - Iron Monkey
2) Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
3) 36th Chamber of Shaolin
4) Fearless
5) Fist of Legend 
6) Twin Warriors
7) Drunken Master
8) Shaolin Temple
9) Red Cliff
10) Instructors of Death (Gordon Liu Classic)


----------



## CrushingFist

My favs if I remember correctly 

- Confucius
- Fearless 
- Shaolin (2011)
- Kung Fu Hustle 

There's this 1 movie I can't get the name of, where JetLi was hit by the JinxPalm (style) and couldn't learn martial arts then long story short he learned a secret style "Solar Stance" and cured him from the disease etc.


----------



## jake1

CrushingFist said:


> There's this 1 movie I can't get the name of, where JetLi was hit by the JinxPalm (style) and couldn't learn martial arts then long story short he learned a secret style "Solar Stance" and cured him from the disease etc.


 When I saw it out in public about 20 years ago, it was billed as Kung Fu Cult Master if that helps.


----------



## jake1

My Top 10 Kung Fu Movies (Chinese):10.Heroes of the East            A new favorite of mine thanks to Netflicks. Gordon Liu as usual delivers an awesome physical performance as well as playing a good straight man in this mainly humorous piece. But the action is amazing as he fights a host of different practitioners of Japanese martial arts. I'm no expert, but a lot, not all - but a lot of the stances and moves of the the Japanese practitioners looked pretty authentic and Gordon Liu is at his best while opening up a can of whup-*** on the Japanese intruders, starting with his Japanese wife.9. Drunken Master 2 ( also called Legend of the Drunken Master)            The three big fights will stay in your brain for the rest of your life. For starters , the fight with spears under the train sets the standard for fights in cramped spaces. Only Jet Li in The Legend of Fong Sai Yuk comes close . And there's the restraunt fight against dozens of machete wielding opponents. Never has Jackie Chan looked closer to certain death for a whole 10-15 minutes. And it feels like you're holding your breath the entire time. And the finale, which is Chan versus what seems to be the man with the loosest pelvic muscles in the world. Ever since I first started paying attention to actual martial artists and one of them whose opinion I respected told me that a kick anywhere above the knee was wasted, I've always been fascinated by bad-assed kickers. And the villian for Drunken Master 2 is one for the books. Must be seen to be believed.8. Dragon Inn     For me, the best of the art house cinema type kung flicks. Made before Crouching Tiger and Hidden Dragon gave artistes like Ang Lee liscence to treat the kung fu flick as a canvas for indulging in in art school impulses on the Chinese government's dime. Inventive and creative with the story, fighting and camera work, the action is still very coherent and quite satisfying. And as if Donnie Yen as the evil head eunuch is not enough of a reason on its own to see this movie, you've got Tony Leung and Maggie Cheung as well. Tsui Hark at the top of his game.7. Return to the 36 Chambers        The Ambassador of kung fu flicks. With very little blood and absolutely no corpses you can watch it in front of your mom. And Gordon Liu as a young man was perhaps the most non threatening badass ever put on celluloid, making his on screen journey from bullied weakling to unstoppable Shaolin fighting machine all the more plausible. What's funny is that its a retooling of the original, harder edged 36 Chambers with the standard revenge plot replaced by a mere labor dispute. With a plot that an 8 year old could understand (thank god!), half of the blood and none of the dead bodies of the original, Return to the 36 Chambers went on to overshadow the original in all ways. And the action, of course, is first rate. A classic in every sense of the word.6. Legend of Fong Sai Yuk      Though Jet Li's more recent Fearless is perhaps a better movie overall, this one tops it as a better kung fu flick. The fight settings are so clever and outlandish that when Jet Li and company actually deliver the jaw dropping fight scenes while crouched under platforms or standing on the heads of a moving crowd, it kinda doubles and triples the effect of the fight on the viewer. While the production values of Jet Li's movies seem to be improving over the yearsand he continues to be a stunning performer, the manic energy and the everpresent humor of the 80's and 90's Hong Kong flicks is a thing of the past. And this movie is one of the best showcases of that era as well as Jet Li during his rather extended primeTo be continued.....


----------



## jake1

continued.
(sorry for pt.1 - i wrote it on my smart phone)
5. *Master of the Flying Guillotine 
*This movie has way to much cool stuff going for it not to make the top 10. First, it's got Jimmy Wang Yu as the One Armed Boxer. He might not have been the best on screen martial artist ever, but he was more than serviceable as well as being charismatic enough to carry off more than a couple kung fu classics. Then there's the flying guillotine itself, one of the coolest, most outlandish weapons ever come up with for a kung fu flick. There's also the blind, seemingly indestructible government agent dressed like a monk who is wielding our titular weapon which looks like a collapsible top hat lined with blades. And lets not even talk about the awesome (especially its conclusion) tournament/deathmatch and one of the best line up of bad guys ever. A must see for any fan of the genre.
4. *The Heroic Ones
*The best (that I've seen, at least) of the Chang Cheh swordplay movies. Featuring David Chiang and Ti Lung, two of the better actors who could still pull off a decent fight scene in what has to be one of the most violent films ever committed to celluloid. That is, if one were not comparing this to other Chang Cheh movies. At any rate, Chang and Lung give a couple of their best performances in this reenactment of a classic piece of Chinese literature and one can easily see in the way that Cheh handles the themes of loyalty, brotherhood and betrayal as well as the extended, harrowing battle scene where Ti Lung basically takes on an army while his guts are hanging out, where Cheh's assisstant director John Woo's later revolutionary style has some of its roots. Epic. Violent. And quite the genre classic. 
3. *Enter the Dragon.* 
     This movie literally has everything. Prerequisite  kung fu tournament/multi-ethnic deathmatch? Check! Bass-heavy 70's soundtrack? Check! Seriously high production values thanks to an american partnership? Check! Oh, and quite possibly the baddest dude who ever walked the earth? Check! You've even got a young Jackie Chan getting his neck snapped, for crying out loud! Now some people don't think that Bruce Lee's style was as photogenic as Jackie Chan or Jet Li's and thus, that Lee is not quite the action star as the others. To this I would say perhaps. His choreography isn't done to the same rhythms that later kung fu flicks would establish, but I think Lee, more than most, tried to make his fights as realistic as possible. And what does come through for every second that Lee is on screen is that this is a man who could hurt you and everyone you knew. All at once. Within seconds. Even without knowing of his reputation for being always willing to fight anyone, anywhere and at anytime and usually beating them so quickly that he freaked out and came up with Jeet Kun Do after not being able to beat up some other super badass quick enough for his tastes, one can sense from his mere presence that this is perhaps the most dangerous (and let's not forget cool!) dude anyone will ever meet. Watching him beat up a room full of people or watching him sit at a bus stop is almost the same thing. Its like watching a tiger thats not quite hungry yet walk through a classroom full of overweight third graders. And it still comes through on film almost 40 years later.
2.* Fists of Fury*. 
    Again with the man who was basically 100% menace wrapped in a layer of Steve McQueen-strength cool. And what better way to start a movie starring The Baddest Man Who Ever Lived than to have him have promised his mom to never fight again. Watching him resist the urge to whup some *** is almost as much fun as watching him whup it. And when the whupping starts, whew! By the time the cops finally haul him off you're almost relieved. And then you think, " But what if someone starts some crap with him in jail? He'd have to beat up everybody in prison! Then he'd never get to take a nap! And everyone knows that giant cats like to take lots of naps. Seriously, the guy probably sent more guys to their local kung fu/karate/tae kwon do schools than any other single factor in the last 40 years and in Fist of Fury we get to see him at his rawest.
 1. *Five Deadly Venoms*.
    While Bruce Lee, for me, is an example of the human form and spirit taken to its natural limits, Chang Cheh's work with the famous Venom Mob, a collection of mostly Opera House trained stuntmen, is the ultimate expression of the dark, violent fantasy world inherent in a genre where the standard hero is trained to mete out death in an as stylistic and visually entertaining manner as possible. Gone are the righteous heroes played by charismatic actors that marked Cheh's days of making swordplay movies. At this period in his career, mildly photogenic and barely competent actors who could do amazing stuntwork were all that Cheh needed to crank out some of the true classics of the genre. And while most individual members of the Venom Mob couldn't carry a whole movie by themselves, the more of them featured in the same movie, the more likely it is that that movie is not only cool, but one of the coolest movies you'll ever see. And none more so the the Five Deadly Venoms, which of course, has them all. And just because the acting skills on display are not the strongest does not mean that all the movie has to offer is action. The story, worthy at least of a Sergio Leone, serves the action very well and if you've never seen it before there's even a bit of mystery to it. There are enough interesting characters that the movie never has to linger with one long enough to notice the actors' flaws and the action, as with all of Chang Cheh's work with the Venoms is standard setting. Again, most of these guys were Opera House trained and the fight scenes are some of the most photogenic, intricate and downright cool fights ever put to film. It's way past time this movie was remade. And if you haven't seen it yet, its way past time you did.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Top 10 Movies...hmmmm

10) The Legend Begins: IP Man - liked this movie, good fighting, neat story and great cast
 9) Fist of Legend (Jet Li) - Excellent movie, great story and some of the best on screen fighting i have ever seen
8) Hero - beautiful story, deep thinking, great combat 
7) True Legend (2010) - Great movie about Drunken Style, i suggest you watch it if you havent seen it or heard of it.
6) The Legend Of Drunken Master (Jackie Chan) - What can i say? great movie, good story, good fighting on screen and i love drunken style
5) IP Man 2 - great story, great on screen fighting, loved seeing the different styles within the movie, the boxing fight at the end won me over
4) Drunken Master (Jackie Chan) - This was one of the first martial arts movies i have ever seen, and it is the reason im so interested in drunekn style. Great movie, great acting, amazing fighting 
3) IP Man - I saw this movie and my jaw hit the floor. Its the reason i looked into WC and havent turned back. Great acting, greating fighting, great story!
2) Shaolin (2011) - i loved the cast of this movie, the story was beautiful and it really opened my eyes on how someone can change with lifes events. The acting was top notch, the action was incredible and the ending brought a tear to my eye.
1) Fearless - I have seen this movie so many times because of how great the story is. Jet Li is fantastic and his fight scenes have always caught my eye. The story was out of this world, the acting perfect and the ending was one that i will never forget. This movie is amazing, and will always be one of top favorite movies.


----------



## jda

Not really a kung fu movie, but Chocolate was a good martial arts movie.  About an ex cop in Korea.  Very good. 
Jim


----------



## jonbey

I like Fearless too. Came across it by accident one evening when it was on the tele. Great film, real gritty martial arts action (something the brits are good at).


----------



## blindsage

It's bad enough it took so long for someone to mention Tai Chi Master and Five Fingers of Death, but four pages, FOUR PAGES?!?!?!?!, before Five Deadly Venoms is mentioned?!  That's just criminal.  For everyone who didn't mention it in their posts (so everybody except jake1), stop reading this post and go watch it right now.  No...no...I said stop reading and go watch....right now.  Right now!  Go.


----------



## Domino

I'm very fussy.
Shaolin (2011)
Legend of the Fist
Ip Man 1/2
Crouching Tiger
Drunken Master
Point Blank
Anything Michelle Yeoh....lets not get started already.



Xue Sheng said:


> Another one I liked
> 
> Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen



Agreed.


----------



## zDom

jda said:


> Not really a kung fu movie, but Chocolate was a good martial arts movie.  About an ex cop in Korea.  Very good.
> Jim



Eh? You sure? I saw a film called Chocolate but it was about an autistic girl who can replicate the martial art moves she sees.

Sappy during the "plot" parts, but very good action scenes.


----------



## Steve

prairiemantis said:


> anybody seen the movie "chocolate" ?  its featured on netflix instant view.   its about an autistic girl who masters fu by way of tv and video games.     and what about shaolin soccer  now thats good stuff.


Saw that one on a whim through netflix, and it wasn't bad.

I also like Kung Fu Hustle.  The only Bruce Lee movie I really like is Chinese Connection.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Domino said:


> Michelle Yeoh



Now you know you shouldn't have done that :uhyeah:


----------



## hzulkar

My top ten kung fu movies

10) Drunken Master
9) Fearless
8) Ip Man
7) Snake in the Eagles Shadow
6) Five Venoms
5) The Blade (90's)
4) Avenging Eagle 
3) Once upon a time in China 2 (Jet Li vs Donnie Yen)
2) The 36th Chamber of Shaolin
1) The Magic Blade

Lots of classic Kung fu movies which I enjoyed. Others not in the top 10 list are SPL, The Sentimental Swordsman, True Legend, WuXia, Drunken Master 2.


----------



## Domino

Xue Sheng said:


> Now you know you shouldn't have done that :uhyeah:



haha I knew it  it's like a reflex action to post a photo.


----------



## Mike Melillo

They've all been mentioned already, so I wont bother listing, but Ip Man 1 & 2 were the best I've seen. Part three sort of fell into a category all its own, more fantastic than real.Mike


----------



## wingc

I like watching martial art movies and I will suggest my 10 best:

01) Big Boss  Bruce Lee 				
02) Game of Death - Bruce Lee
03) The Way of The Dragon - Bruce Lee
04) Ip Man - Donnie Yen
05) Drunken Master - Jackie Chan
06) Snake and Crane - Jackie Chan
07) The One - Jet Li
08) Ong Bak - Tony Jaa
09) Fist of Fury - Bruce Lee
10) Wheels on Meals - Jackie Chan


----------



## Xue Sheng

I don&#8217;t know if I would put it in the top 10 but I finally saw "Kung Fu Hustle" this weekend and I really liked it&#8230; and no one was more surprised than me


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> I don&#8217;t know if I would put it in the top 10 but I finally saw "Kung Fu Hustle" this weekend and I really liked it&#8230; and no one was more surprised than me


I put it in mine ^^^ and would again!!  Glad you liked the weeeeeirdness


----------



## Em MacIntosh

Anyone seen Shaolin vs. Lama?


----------



## zDom

Regarding Kung Fu Hustle:


Yes! More converts! Soon ALL will see the light and acknowledge The Kung Fu Hustle as the Best Kung Fu Movie EVER (or face the wrath of our hatchets!!)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Em MacIntosh said:


> Anyone seen Shaolin vs. Lama?



Is that the one with the Tibetan prince who goes to the Shaolin temple in order to steal their techniques?  Not bad, and I got it cheap.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Senjojutsu said:


> All you young whippersnappers have no knowledge of history.
> 
> *Five Fingers of Death (1972)*
> Tian xia di yi quan (original title)
> Country: Hong Kong
> Language:Mandarin
> Release Date: 21 March 1973 (USA)
> Production Co: Shaw Brothers
> 
> IMDB Trivia Factoid:
> The English dubbed version, released through Warner Brothers, was the film that launched the craze for "Kung Fu" movies in the United States.
> 
> This movie taught me that elderly Chinese men could jump over ten feet high from a static posture. Three deacdes later I am still working of developing that leaping technique... one day soon.
> :mst:


Truly a classic.  They actually showed it in mainstream theaters back then, before the genre became denigrated as "chop-sockey".


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

jake1 said:


> When I saw it out in public about 20 years ago, it was billed as Kung Fu Cult Master if that helps.


Also known as "Lord of the Wutang".  As I recall, he learns his "Solar Stance" from Sammo, who was fused to a boulder and had to roll everywhere he went .


----------



## Taiji Girevik

yes.  The first Drunken Master from 1977 should definitely be in the top three


----------

